# Head Pressure !!



## kenanw44 (Nov 22, 2019)

Hi Guys

I've had symptoms for around 6 years now, i'm 25. I really need some hope.

What started off as a 'head pressure' episode in late 2013, which A&E doctor called 'Anxiety', my GP suspected sinus infection... had antibiotics and thought nothing further and thus the pressure went. This exact pattern repeated further times throughout 2014. In late 2014 while on a bus to work, I encountered severe 'Derealization' completely freaked out, felt out of it in a dream like state... this feeling has not left since...

My symptoms are now:

Head pressure
Jaw and sinus pressure
Major headaches during sex
Visual difficulties
Dizziness and off balance as a result
Anxiety

Waking up with feeling of dread in night
Derealization - feeling disconnected
Tinnitus, ringing in head
Some tremors
Some neck ache
Burning feet sensation
Aching legs sensation
Vivid, intense dreams causing anxiety
Autistic like traits lack of eye contact
body overheating at night, sweats

I've had MRI Scans, CT Scans, All blood tests - everything comes back normal! It seems Anxiety can cause all of the above it just seems so hard to believe...

Out of everything, the head pressure, along with the visual interference & derealization are the symptoms I need to go. Without the head pressure I could try and live my life and hopefully 'forget' the other symptoms.

Please offer me any advice.. i'm desperate! 6 years of this crap!

Has anyone defeated this?


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

I have similar symptoms, and yes, the head pressure is the worst, coupled with visual and cognitive processing problems for me. If those went away, I'm sure I could still live life, but with it I've just been a dead zombie. You're also the first person on here I'm aware of that mentions the autism-like symptoms (eye-contact issues, and some others).

I also find it hard to believe that "anxiety" causes all those symptoms, especially sustained in the absence of observed anxiety (though the symptoms do cause some tremendous anxiety, that's for sure). What I do know is that doctors will tend to diagnose anything and everything as anxiety in the event that they can't identify any other cause. I'm not saying it's definitely NOT anxiety, just that it seems very difficult to believe.

Whether or not anyone has defeated this crap depends on what "crap" they are experiencing. Its definitely true that people have defeated their version of DP/DR though. Either through therapy / behavior change, medication, discovering the true cause of their symptoms, or in some cases, doing nothing at all. Unfortunately, I'm not one of those. The best I've been able to do is to try to live my (limited) life with this to the best of my ability.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

you've had the tests, so what have you tried for anxiety? i'm not saying it's the DP cure it seems more the thing that indirectly lets you lower it, if the people I know, which are a good few who got out.

A simple google will tell you "Tension headaches are common for people that struggle with severe *anxiety* or *anxiety* disorders" i'd say if you did a poll it would be be at least 50% of us...

even if you aren't in the anxiety camp most of your list is all listed under anxiety. I'm pretty sure you get that list and type in Adrenaline after it, you'll get a result for all of it


----------



## kenanw44 (Nov 22, 2019)

This is constant head pressure though


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

I have had constant head pressure for weeks on end, I can with almost 100% certainty say that it is anxiety,stress and all that. It always went away at some point.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

kenanw44 said:


> This is constant head pressure though


Yeah when I get it, it lasts weeks and weeks


----------

